

Ray Kurzweil's Slippery Futurism (2010) - oskarth
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/ray-kurzweils-slippery-futurism

======
patrikj
The argument made against Kurzweil could surely be made about anyone who makes
claims about the future.

I do find some of Kurzweil's far out predictions kind of fun though, and I
have a habit of checking on them every few years to see how he's doing.

Here's a list of some of
them:[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictions_made_by_Ray_Kurzwei...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictions_made_by_Ray_Kurzweil)

At least now that he's head of engineering at Google he might have a chance of
making his predictions about robot servants and intelligent glasses come true.

~~~
oskarth
> The argument made against Kurzweil could surely be made about anyone who
> makes claims about the future.

Which is precisely why predictions are generally wrong, and sometimes even
dangerous.

